# Ameisen vertreiben



## Turbo (6. Aug. 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Gerne teile ich folgenden Tipp mit euch.
Ameisen haben ihre Bauten doch häufig am falschen Ort. 
Da gibt es ja tonnenweise Chemie die wunderbar wirkt.
Aber was machen, wenn der Ameisenbau im und unter der Lieblingsbank welche im Überflutungsbereich direkt am See im Naturschutzgebiet liegt.
Die Ameisen den Bank in Besitz genommen haben. 
Alle mir bekannten handelsüblichen Ameisengifte sind auch Fischgifte. Kamen daher nicht in Frage. 
Da haben wir nach alternativen gegraben. 
__ Lavendel Blüten, dürfen auch verblüht sein,  auf und unter den Bank gestreut. In die Bank Ritzen gestopft.
Zwei Tage später war keine Ameise mehr zu sehen. 
Die hassen den Duft der Lavendel.
Kann diese Lösung wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (6. Aug. 2020)

Bei mir wohnen Ameisen nachhaltig im __ Lavendel. Die scheinen das noch nicht zu wissen, dass sie den Duft nicht mögen.


----------



## Turbo (6. Aug. 2020)

Musst es ihnen vielleicht mal erklären.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (6. Aug. 2020)

... werd ich morgen gleich mal mit Nachdruck machen ...


----------



## Cycleman007 (6. Aug. 2020)

Am besten schriftlich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wachtlerhof (6. Aug. 2020)

... werde es ROT untermauern ...


----------



## Knarf1969 (7. Aug. 2020)

Hallo
Ich habe den Tip mit dem Backpulver umgesetzt. Ordentlich was über die Ameisen und ihre Straßen verstreut. Der einzige Effekt war, daß weiß gepuderte Ameisen völlig ungestört über Backpulver gelaufen sind!
Hab’s jetzt halt einfach akzeptiert 
LG
Frank


----------



## troll20 (7. Aug. 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Bei mir wohnen Ameisen nachhaltig im __ Lavendel. Die scheinen das noch nicht zu wissen, dass sie den Duft nicht mögen.



Hier auch das gleiche Spiel. 
Aber das hat man ja oft, das manche Arten das eine nicht mögen, andere fahren jedoch voll drauf ab


----------



## Knarf1969 (7. Aug. 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Bei mir wohnen Ameisen nachhaltig im __ Lavendel. Die scheinen das noch nicht zu wissen, dass sie den Duft nicht mögen.


Lavendel vertreibt bei mir nur meine Frau! Die hasst den Duft


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Aug. 2020)

nur mal so eine Frage in die Runde:
fressen Fische Ameiseneier? Ich habe jede Menge im Kompost.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Mushi (8. Aug. 2020)

Natron hilft sicher


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2020)

Hi Goldkäferchen, 

Ameiseneier oder Ameisenpuppen?

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (8. Aug. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Natron hilft sicher


Ist halt wieder stark ätzend. Also Personenschutz nicht vergessen. Hoffe das meine __ Lavendel nachhaltig sind.


----------



## Mushi (8. Aug. 2020)

Quatsch. Das ist einen lebensmittelechter Stoff, in jedem Backpulver drin, damit kannst Du Zähne putzen, Teich aufhärten, Wäsche waschen und vieles mehr.


----------



## Turbo (8. Aug. 2020)

https://www.internetchemie.info/chemie-lexikon/stoffe/n/natronlauge.php
Kommt alles auf die Konzentration an. 
Hab früher mal diverse Giftprüfungen für solch Zeugs gemacht. Gehe daher immer vom starken und nicht vom harmlosen Zeugs aus.
Bei der heutigen Gesetzgebung bekommst ja auch fast alles ohne Prüfungen.
Aber ja..  mit dem schwachen Zeugs werden glaub auch die Laugengipfel bepinselt.


----------



## Mushi (8. Aug. 2020)

Wir reden nicht von Natronlauge. Natron wird gestreut und dann sind die Ameisen weg.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Turbo (8. Aug. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Natron wird gestreut und dann sind die Ameisen weg.



Das zeigt es wieder mal. Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Mushi (8. Aug. 2020)

Wie das funktioniert, steht hier:

https://praxistipps.focus.de/natron-gegen-ameisen-anwenden-so-gehts_104936


----------



## Turbo (8. Aug. 2020)

Gut zu wissen. Danke


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Aug. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Goldkäferchen,
> 
> Ameiseneier oder Ameisenpuppen?
> 
> MfG Frank


Also Puppen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Aug. 2020)

die Puppenhüllen sind wohl nicht so gut verdaulich. 
In alten Aquarienbüchern wurde immer gewarnt welche an die Fische im Becken zu verfüttern weil sie Verstopfungen verursachen können. (aber Neonsalmler und Co. sind ja auch im allgemeinen deutlich kleiner als Koi, Goldfische, Orfen ect.)

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Aug. 2020)

Hi, danke für die Info. Dann lassen wir die Puppen tanzen (überleben) 

LG Goldkäferchen


----------

